# How to disable usb hardware on I-phone



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

How to disable usb hardware on I-phone ?

Am I suppose to disable usb hardware on I-phone before I unplug usb cable 
from usb on the computer ?

Thanks


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

on the computer you can click the safely remove hardware icon in the notification area (bottom right of the xp screen) then select the iphone and remove the cable but in all honesty I very rarely do it and I have never had any issues.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I try that but no display there for the I-phone.
I see apple device on My Computer though.
Thanks



greenbrucelee said:


> on the computer you can click the safely remove hardware icon in the notification area (bottom right of the xp screen) then select the iphone and remove the cable but in all honesty I very rarely do it and I have never had any issues.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Select the apple device.

BG


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I attached screen shots.

It shows up in Scanners and Cameras section, but doesn't show up in
hardware devices display.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=115638&stc=1&d=1347026577

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=115639&stc=1&d=1347026577


http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=115640&stc=1&d=1347027229

How do I disable the Apple Hardware device ?

Thanks.



Basementgeek said:


> Select the apple device.
> 
> BG


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

The USB mas storage device will be it. you click that and tell it to remove then you will get another screen showing anything that is linked to your pc via usb such as the iphone and disk drives.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I did, but there is nothing in those screen shots that tell me or display any Apple device on the hardware.
They all show up as sd card readers and only show my Seagate Go Flex drive.
Do I need to install i-tunes before the Apple device hardware show up ?

Thanks.



greenbrucelee said:


> The USB mas storage device will be it. you click that and tell it to remove then you will get another screen showing anything that is linked to your pc via usb such as the iphone and disk drives.


----------



## Colche (Aug 29, 2012)

Looking at those snapshots it's clear that one of those "Removable........" should be the iphone's mass storage. You will need to try opening them one by one to know which one. 

Alternatively, you download and install iTunes. Then you will be able to name your name device and therefore easily recognize it.

I usually just unplug it from the computer after closing the iPhone mass storage window.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what he said ^


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The usb mass storage device in your screen shot is the one


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

They are all opened with - sign to the left. But don't see apple device one.

Thanks



joeten said:


> The usb mass storage device in your screen shot is the one


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

You have not opened them all. Highlight the one that says usb mass storage device then click ok then you will be presented with another screen where you can stop it.


----------

